# Salmon and steelhead smoke



## Carpenter Gary (Jun 15, 2019)

Good morning everyone, getting ready to hot smoke some salmon and steelhead for Father's day,wet brined the salmon and 1steelhead, trying a dry brine on the other steelhead, waiting for the pellicle to form, looking forward to see the finished product.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 15, 2019)

Man Steelehead is my favorite fish to catch. Great runs in the fall in the rivers near me. Wish I had a chance to go more often. Looking forward to pics of your cook.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jun 15, 2019)

I've been tried to upload a pic  having problems either with our internet or this site


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jun 15, 2019)

Ha now it loaded it ,not quite ready yet


----------



## cmayna (Jun 16, 2019)

Looks good.  When you say hot smoke, what kind of temp range do you plan to smoke it in?  Will this be an entree dish or finger food?  Don't forget to post pics of the finished product.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jun 16, 2019)

I smoked it at 150 in my traeger with ice in a foil pan took me around 4-4.5 hours 





	

		
			
		

		
	
v


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 16, 2019)

Beautiful color !


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks,I smoked it for my sister and brother in law, myself not a huge fish guy,I'm more about beef lol


----------

